# Men pleasing themselves at Christmas!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My hairdresser (single, serial womaniser) told me that he never fails to please at Christmas because he always buys his current female four presents -

1. Bottle of Perfume (his choice!)
2. Chocolates
3. Item of jewellery (not too expensive but significant!)
4. Sexy undies in a size too small (claims he says "Well, you look that size to me!!")

So did your man please himself this Christmas or did he buy you what you wanted?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

paulatt said:


> My hairdresser (single, serial womaniser) told me that he never fails to please at Christmas because he always buys his current female four presents -
> 
> 1. Bottle of Perfume (his choice!)
> 2. Chocolates
> ...


it's the thought that counts :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I had a totally different reading of the thread title than the content of it.

Just shows how different we really are.

p.s. I bought the Mrs some undies etc and they were exactly what she wanted. I think that's what they call a win win. :wink: 8)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Always what I want [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I certainly got what I wanted for Christmas, just hope that sometime early in the new year I get what I really REALLY want more than anything in the world [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> I certainly got what I wanted for Christmas, just hope that sometime early in the new year I get what I really REALLY want more than anything in the world [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


So tell ,,,, what do you really ,really ,really want :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A few years ago i bought my Ex what she wanted.....A Xbox with the sims game...........She didnt get to play it much


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

paulatt said:


> So did your man please himself this Christmas or did he buy you what you wanted?


The best prezzies are not always bought :roll: 



davidg said:


> So tell ,,,, what do you really ,really ,really want :-* :-* :-* :-*


There's a song in there somewhere :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > So tell ,,,, what do you really ,really ,really want :-* :-* :-* :-*
> ...


Yeh it is SPICY :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* and Girly :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> A few years ago i bought my Ex what she wanted.....A Xbox with the sims game...........She didnt get to play it much


explains why shes your ex :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


You two are giving away your aged :lol: :wink:

and taste in music :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

who else is there to please??? Women are never happy!!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> who else is there to please??? Women are never happy!!


Good morning.... saint :wink:

And goodnight......... just finished nightshift


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly got what I wanted for Christmas, just hope that sometime early in the new year I get what I really REALLY want more than anything in the world [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> ...


Bet it come with a key and turbo? You already have the pulse! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I bought the Mrs some undies etc and they were exactly what she wanted. I think that's what they call a win win. :wink: 8)


Aah yes, the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> You two are giving away your aged :lol: :wink:
> 
> and taste in music :lol: :lol: :lol:


Some of us are just young things 8), can't speak for davidg tho :roll: 

but don't talk to me about music and age - I went to a concert on Monday night, when I told peeps who I was going to see, they said "Who?" "Never heard of them" , when I said from the early 90's they gave me raised eyebrows :? ..................... I don't care, I had a fab time   

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > You two are giving away your aged :lol: :wink:
> ...


Give us a clue then, who was it?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Do you really ,really, really want a zigga,zigga, zigga'r :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Nahh, not Posh enough for Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Nahh, not Posh enough for Hev


Now you're giving me ideas beyond my station in life :-*



ObiWan said:


> Give us a clue then, who was it?


The Silencers

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 77-1730230
Sorry, I'm not good at finding places where you can listen :?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The Silencers



Hev said:


> Sorry, I'm not good at finding places where you can listen :?
> 
> Hev x


I found a place , but it was silent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> I found a place , but it was silent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*












Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > I found a place , but it was silent :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
> ...


What was that? What did you say? Speak up will you?

Their best seller was a called "blank CD" sells billions worldwide every year I believe


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<fingers in ears>

dum dum dum dum dum, la la la la la la

<fingers outa ears>

one of their better songs I believe (I always sing better in the car (with the roof down of course :lol: ) so you might not recognise it since I'm in the house just now)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> <fingers in ears>
> 
> dum dum dum dum dum, la la la la la la
> 
> ...


Sorry, absolutely none the wiser - must be official now then - i'm old :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Sorry, absolutely none the wiser - must be official now then - i'm old :?


There is a comment to that but I'm scared of what you might use your editor position in the near future :roll:

oh sod it........... yup, you are old, well older than me anyway :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, absolutely none the wiser - must be official now then - i'm old :?
> ...


Its past my bedtime now, so off I will go, and sulk in comfort :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Don't forget to go to the toilet ,, don't want you wetting the bed ,,,, you old man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

No stamina!!!!

Nite nite, don't let the bed bugs bite :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I had a totally different reading of the thread title than the content of it.
> 
> Just shows how different we really are.
> 
> p.s. I bought the Mrs some undies etc and they were exactly what she wanted. I think that's what they call a win win. :wink: 8)


 :lol:  Me too


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I had an private reg plate for my car, an iDeck for my iPod , a white gold Bracelet, a Wagamama cook book , flowers delivered to me with a lovely message, a Champagne breakfast.....

I only asked for a hot water bottle.

And I got one of them too  (in fact two)

How lucky am I! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I had an private reg plate for my car, an iDeck for my iPod , a white gold Bracelet, a Wagamama cook book , flowers delivered to me with a lovely message, a Champagne breakfast.....
> 
> I only asked for a hot water bottle.
> 
> ...


Life's a balance. You got all them lovely gifts but then you've got Tim! :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I had an private reg plate for my car, an iDeck for my iPod , a white gold Bracelet, a Wagamama cook book , flowers delivered to me with a lovely message, a Champagne breakfast.....


So you got 2 out of the 4 - flowers and jewellery!

What is a Wagamama cook book?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> My hairdresser (single, serial womaniser) told me that he never fails to please at Christmas because he always buys his current female four presents -
> 
> 1. Bottle of Perfume (his choice!)
> 2. Chocolates
> ...


I had an ipod from my hubby :roll:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

I was lucky enough to receive an iPod (among other things) from my guy for Christmas. Only problem is my computer is so old that it is running windows 98......so i cant load anything onto my new toy


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> I was lucky enough to receive an iPod (among other things) from my guy for Christmas. Only problem is my computer is so old that it is running windows 98......so i cant load anything onto my new toy


So now you need a new computer too!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

paulatt said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky enough to receive an iPod (among other things) from my guy for Christmas. Only problem is my computer is so old that it is running windows 98......so i cant load anything onto my new toy
> ...


I hope it is not to long to your birthday :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Failing the birthday being in the early part of the year, maybe you could angle towards a new PC for valentines day, or maybe easter? :wink:



Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> I was lucky enough to receive an iPod (among other things) from my guy for Christmas. Only problem is my computer is so old that it is running windows 98......so i cant load anything onto my new toy


If it works for getting you a new computer, you will have to try it with a TT keyring next


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

My work and house keys are on a ferrari shield key ring......funny thing is, it hasn't worked with neither the girlfriend or the boss!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> My work and house keys are on a ferrari shield key ring......funny thing is, it hasn't worked with neither the girlfriend or the boss!!!
> 
> Dave 8)


Yes but you don't look as good as missTTopless in a size 8 dress :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > My work and house keys are on a ferrari shield key ring......funny thing is, it hasn't worked with neither the girlfriend or the boss!!!
> ...


Probably true 

Dave 8)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I had an private reg plate for my car,.......
> 
> How lucky am I! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Santa did not deliver mine


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

kiTTcaTT


> Santa did not deliver mine


now I know why he always as his hands in its pockets :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> kiTTcaTT
> 
> 
> > Santa did not deliver mine
> ...


With a little encouragement, they might come out :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kiTTcaTT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > kiTTcaTT
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I had a totally different reading of the thread title than the content of it.
> ...


Sim, just why would you be buying Paul's Mrs undies? Do they call that a win, win, win? :wink:

Anyway, on topic, I gave mine the two most priceless gifts - My Love and My Time. 

Oh, she got the inevitable chattels too (cashmere, Issy Miakke, Molten brown, some books, chocs, champagne etc) - but I know these will all get forgotten in the fullness of time....


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

HO HO HO HO HO HO - I PLEASED MYSELF THIS CHRISTMAS

I WENT SKIING WITH THE BOYS FROM WORK - DIDNT GO DOWN WELL WHEN I TOLD HER IM GOING AGAIN FOR CHRISTMAS WEEK THIS YEAR !!!

HO HO HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------

